# Battery Screenshots



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I was a bit surprised when I looked at my phone before going to bed tonight.

Rootzboat 4.0.3 with an extended battery and on wifi all day.




























before I plugged it in x-mas night....


----------



## werkem (Dec 22, 2011)

what the fudge

i have 6% idle, 5% standby and was at 10 %


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

werkem said:


> what the fudge
> 
> i have 6% idle, 5% standby and was at 10 %


You were probably just using your phone a lot more than he was.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

This means nothing without screen on times....


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> This means nothing without screen on times....


This ^
I could let my phone sit on my desk all day with a 350 screen off profile and post a result we all know not to be true and have like 5 minutes screen on time ...


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

First full charge on extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> First full charge on extended battery.


Thank you, I'm getting the very same results. I'm currently running fab's ROM. Which hasn't been updated to 4.0.3 yet. What are you guys doing to have copious battery life? I'm also on the extended battery. Thanks in advance for any and all help
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

destinydmm said:


> Thank you, I'm getting the very same results. I'm currently running fab's ROM. Which hasn't been updated to 4.0.3 yet. What are you guys doing to have copious battery life? I'm also on the extended battery. Thanks in advance for any and all help
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Make one of these


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> Make one of these


Works better on demand for screen off


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> First full charge on extended battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Jelly Defense is an awesome game lol


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> Works better on demand for screen off


350 is 350 no matter which governor you use...


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> This means nothing without screen on times....


Stuck at home in the office working so I have not been using my phone a ton, besides calls and reading currents. On wifi the whole time and all apps have been syncing fine.

Just interesting to see since I am usually getting around 14 to 16 hours normally.

Here is this mornings screenshot. Did not charge it overnight.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> Jelly Defense is an awesome game lol


agreed


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

Been using my phone more than normal since I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I would probably still consider my use low/moderate.
















Sent from my GNex


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is with the extended battery and what I consider light use for myself. It was the first full charge with extended battery. Once its calibrated I expect about 15 hours on a charge which is awesome for me. But I charge my phone all the time anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsoymilk (Dec 23, 2011)

Just taken off the charger left it at 1350mhz already lost 4% in that short of a time is this normal. I'm on zygot3 1.8 with screen off to 350mhz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Thrillhouse847 said:


> Been using my phone more than normal since I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I would probably still consider my use low/moderate.
> 
> Sent from my GNex


Wat from are you on?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thrillhouse847 said:


> Been using my phone more than normal since I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I would probably still consider my use low/moderate.
> 
> View attachment 13133
> 
> ...


lol -- what's your dbm --- check out the "lets have fun" with dbm thread. i just figured we might as well laugh at this shit instead of being OCD. lol


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Thrillhouse847 said:


> Been using my phone more than normal since I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I would probably still consider my use low/moderate.
> 
> View attachment 13133
> 
> ...


What ROM are you on? Are you on the extended battery? Mines been on for 10 hours, 1 hour 50 minutes screen on time and im down to 45% on the regular battery.


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

Did I win? This is with Juice Defender beta, Extended Battery, Light use during work and moderate use at night.


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am on extended battery, gummy 0.2.9 with Imo's kernel UVed as much as I can get without lockups.

Sent from my GNex


----------



## elektroshok (Dec 24, 2011)

My battery blows

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

daveyhimself said:


> Did I win? This is with Juice Defender beta, Extended Battery, Light use during work and moderate use at night.


About the same here. I have extended battery but am not using jd.


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder if I will still have some juice left in the morning...


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

Come on this is some bull here .








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Pleased with this. I actually used it some too. I think many don't use the phone to see how long they can go on a charge. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

For what it is worth, here is the end result of the charge from my previous screenshots. Screen on time ended up being about 3 hours, I think.









Sent from my GNex


----------



## tycoon177 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its decent. With stock! Screen on was 2 hrs. I ended up at about 15% about two hours after that picture

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

How it looked before I finally plugged it in last night...









Didn't use the phone much the last three days. Just left it on 3g and wifi.

I am very satisfied with the standby life.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

6 minutes of display time.
Maybe I need to wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

